# Baked Clay substrates



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi gt turbo,

My experience has been that the Montmorillonite clay substrates such as those you listed do an excellent job absorbing nutrients from the water column and making them available to the plants in the root zone. BTW, I dose using the Estimative Index (EI) method.

That does not mean that I don't use root tabs for the heavier root feeders that I keep such as Pogostemon helferi, Cryptocornes, and Echinodorus angustifolia 'Vesuvius'. However most of my other species they seem to do well with just regular EI dosing. All the tanks below are clay substrates.

75 Gallon
http://images1.snapfish.com/232323232%7Ffp93232%3Euqcshlukaxroqdfv35%3B%3C%3Dot%3E245%3A%3D878%3D355%3DXROQDF%3E278%3C966465247ot1lsi

45 Gallon









30 Gallon









20 Gallon; no CO2









10 Gallon; no CO2; low light


----------

